# Pictures From Abbey



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Here's a couple of the pics I took at Abbey on their 40th Birthday.


















































































And one of mine...










Matt.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very dark in there wasnt it


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Your car looks great Matt. :smokin: 

Some excellent pics there, whats worrying though is the amount of people with their hands in their pockets 

Nito


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Cant see the pics


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Cant see the pics


Standard JPEG format, no reason why you shouldn't be able to see them.

Anyone else not able to see them?


Matt.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Some good pics of some fantastic cars:smokin:


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

Great pictures! any more pictures of your motor? Cheers T-man.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics you have there.

would love to have gone there!


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

matt j said:


> Standard JPEG format, no reason why you shouldn't be able to see them.
> 
> Anyone else not able to see them?
> 
> ...


Yeah I cant see them


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> Yeah I cant see them


Not sure why, I can see them on both AOL 9.0 and IE 6.0?

Can you see This

Matt.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't see them on Firefox,not on that link,or on the thread


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow thanks.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

matt j said:


> Not sure why, I can see them on both AOL 9.0 and IE 6.0?
> 
> Can you see This
> 
> Matt.


No!! 
But i can see this
IMGIGITAL IXUS 400 JPEG with a whole page of cripted letters and numbers etc....weird


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Too bad Paul, you really don't know what you're missing


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

NITO said:


> Too bad Paul, you really don't know what you're missing


   Doh!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's ... I like what you've done with the reg plates


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

paul creed said:


> No!!
> But i can see this
> IMGIGITAL IXUS 400 JPEG with a whole page of cripted letters and numbers etc....weird


Reasons for not being able to open file;

Not all that clued up on the subject so maybe one of the IT boffins can help.

Reading the FAQ section on the uploaded web space indicates the following...

The anonymous FTP or web browser settings may be incorrect?

Now, exactly what that means or how to rectify it I don't know - didn't read that far.

What operating system are you using?
Anyone else got any ideas?

Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Just read this...*

The Firefox browser doesn't currently support Anonymous FTP uploads.

Maybe this is why you can't see them.

Matt.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Might be that. 

Work ok on IE now ive just checked. Was on Firefox before.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

The Do luck kitted r34 (2nd to last pic)
Is that factory bayside blue or aftermarket?
It looks stunning. :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

That's Andy's R34 and is factory bayside blue as far as I'm aware. Absolutely *stunning* car.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

matt j said:


> Standard JPEG format, no reason why you shouldn't be able to see them.
> 
> Anyone else not able to see them?
> 
> ...


Nope, can't see them here either. 

PS Did anyone see my black Soarer, by the way? Maybe it was round the back...


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

vennuth said:


> That's Andy's R34 and is factory bayside blue as far as I'm aware. Absolutely *stunning* car.


Stunning it is..
It just looks to have somthing extra to the finish?Maybe just the lighting?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Scrub*



Thrust said:


> Nope, can't see them here either.
> 
> PS Did anyone see my black Soarer, by the way? Maybe it was round the back...


Couldn't see the pics on my mac at home with System X. Just opened them at the office on the pc, however. Nice pics, & thanks for posting them.

PS Found the Soarer in Pic 2 behind the GT-Culture machine. Now I can rest in peace...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics Matt  
Thanks.

That your car in the last pic ? - Awesome!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Bean said:


> Great pics Matt
> Thanks.
> 
> That your car in the last pic ? - Awesome!!


Hi Bean,

Thanks,

That is mine in the last pic, will post some better pics up once it's run in, mapped and finished. (Abbey have kindly taken loads of pics of the engine build).

I think that the sequential and triple plate clutch will take a few miles to get used to - judging by my v.poor effort on Saturday.lol.

Matt.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix! Top effort.

Cya O!


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Looking good Matt

Cant wait to see it in the flesh and hope to blag a ride in it 

Mike


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Great pics!

Nito, It is great to see your car looking as sexy as ever :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Dan,

I'll give you a shout when its back at home.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi Nito,

While you were chatting with Mick at your car, that was me that was having a nosey round. I was going to say "hi" but you both looked a little busy.

Your car is looking fantastic.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Daz,

Perhaps we'll catch up at the next one. There are so many familiar users that were there who I failed to meet!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics and an awesome collection of cars :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nito-I take it that stunning R34 with black Nismo LM's it yours?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Emil,

Thanks, yes it is.

Regards
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Next time i come to my uncle's house in ashford (i think,or canterbury),i'm giving you a pm!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've at last got to downloading my pics. This isn't all of them just three for people interested.








.








.


----------

